# Charles Mill Lake



## Aang (May 26, 2012)

My dad and I have always been interested in trying this lake out and we might do that this Saturday. I was wondering if anyone is doing anything there right now. We would probably focus on the deep holes on the east side of the lake.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Try the deep spots by going out of the marina..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2020)

It is very shallow and full of hidden stumps,be careful.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anyone know the update on white bass in the mahoning river? We were there Monday but got only one.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Check out the Berlin lake fishing reports!! That’s the mahoning by alliance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Outdoorshillbilly365 said:


> Does anyone know the update on white bass in the mahoning river? We were there Monday but got only one.


Bite was on fire tuesday


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Caught 40 or so. That's what I kept. Hr and half.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice. Was that off of 225 and 62?


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

snag said:


> Check out the Berlin lake fishing reports!! That’s the mahoning by alliance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Is off of 225 and 62 the best place to hit the white bass?


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Outdoorshillbilly365 said:


> Thanks. Is off of 225 and 62 the best place to hit the white bass?


Yes


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks. We were told when we were there Monday afternoon to really be careful as they have trouble with low lifers trying to rob people. One guy was packing a gun. Do you know if that's true?


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Also we live over an hr away. With the rain will the river be too muddy on Friday or Saturday? I called the bait shop guy Monday before we went and he said they were catching them by the stringer fulls. When we got there no one knew a thing about that. I caught one on a chartreuse road runner with a white twister tail. We tried white rooster tails and jigs. One other guy caught one but maybe the river was too muddy. I guess on Tuesday they were biting good from the sound of it. My wife has never caught a white bass. We are debating going Friday or Saturday morning but if the river is too muddy and high we wouldn't catch much. I am not keen on calling the tall tales bait shop after what he told me. Seems like maybe he wants business. Can't blaim him though with how things have been. Did u catch yours in the morning? May I ask what you caught them on? Thanks a million.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

He is honest on his reporting man . Saturday I caught 28. Tuesday over 40 and kept these. So let's not imply anything please . Mans honest


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Not his fault if people couldn't catch the fish, his report was spot on.


----------



## icantdecide (Sep 22, 2017)

Thought this was a thread about Charles Mill?????
Back on topic, havent been doing that well there this year...yet. It can be a good fishery if you put some time in to figure it out.


----------



## Outdoorshillbilly365 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for all the input. Sorry if I came across the wrong way. Wasn't trying to falsely accuse anyone. We will just wing it and hope for the best. Good luck everyone and be safe out there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

How’s the wiper fishing at cm been? Don’t hear much about them anymore.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> How’s the wiper fishing at cm been? Don’t hear much about them anymore.


A buddy and his boy got a few below the dam a few weeks ago.


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> How’s the wiper fishing at cm been? Don’t hear much about them anymore.


Somebody caught a 15 pounder there on May 1. Pics on the Charles Mill Marina facebook page.

I was out a few days ago. Boated a 15" bass, had 3 other large ones hooked, one was most likely my PB. Hawg.


----------

